# -Poll-



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Between the Scott Aspect 55 and the Scott Voltage YZ 25, which one would you buy, BTW both bikes are the 2008 
*
-2008 Scott Aspect
https://scottusa.com/us_en/product/62/751/aspect_55









OR...

*-2008 Scott Voltage Yz 25*
https://scottusa.com/us_en/product/65/787/voltage_yz_25


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

this all depends on how you plan to ride. For more agressive riding, jumps, drops, etc; the voltage is your steed. For more classical crosscountry and trail riding, go with the aspect. Horses for courses and all that. though to be honest, you can get a better bike for your $600 from another brand. Any other brand options in your area, or are you dead set on Scott?


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

well I plan on spending from 450- to 550 but the cheaper, and better components of th bike, the better.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

I have a customer with the Aspect 55. The components are just ok but that XCM fork (Suntour of all manufacturers!) surprised me a little when I took it for a spin on some fairly rough single track in Jim Thorpe. It's a pretty good fork for a Suntour and I'm 200lbs.


----------

